# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  از مجموعه سوالات درباره کنکور:|

## MeisteR

سلام و خسته نباشید ب همه


میگم ک برا اینکه بعدها بتونیم برا بین الملل یا ازاد انتخاب رشته کنیم،الان هنگام ثبت نام باید گذینه ی خاصی رو فعال کنیم؟؟؟؟

قضیه ی اون 10.500 تومن چیه؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Skyfalll

> سلام و خسته نباشید ب همه
> 
> 
> میگم ک برا اینکه بعدها بتونیم برا بین الملل یا ازاد انتخاب رشته کنیم،الان هنگام ثبت نام باید گذینه ی خاصی رو فعال کنیم؟؟؟؟
> 
> قضیه ی اون 10.500 تومن چیه؟


 نه , اون برای گزینش پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی که گذاشتن!

----------

